# DishOnline?



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Is DishOnline still around? I'm finally getting around to hooking up an ethernet connection to my 622 receiver; I've searched through dishnetwork.com, and there's very little information at all on either setup or available content. Not alot on dbstalk either; what's the latest? Thanks...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's still available. Not all that much to it to discuss. Download and watch what you want.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks; strange though that you really have to dig to find the setup instructions on their website, which I finally found. Since you can't link to them directly on their site, they almost seems like old pages.

When I select DishOnline on the receiver, it says to go to dishnetwork.com/dishonline for setup instructions, but when you go to that webpage, all it shows is the standard Video on Demand page.

What kind of content is there? HD content?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not too long ago I swapped out my 622 for another 622... and I swear that I did not have to go through any kind of setup (Web activation) process for that receiver like I did for my original 622.

So I'm thinking maybe they streamlined the process now that it is all working through the dishnetwork.com login... so maybe once you activate a compatible receiver it is automatically enabled for you for DishOnline and the Remote scheduling stuff.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not too long ago I swapped out my 622 for another 622... and I swear that I did not have to go through any kind of setup (Web activation) process for that receiver like I did for my original 622.
> 
> So I'm thinking maybe they streamlined the process now that it is all working through the dishnetwork.com login... so maybe once you activate a compatible receiver it is automatically enabled for you for DishOnline and the Remote scheduling stuff.


I think you're thinking of Remote Access, not Dish Online. Yes, remote access has been streamlined since the beta testing at dish.sling.com.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just connected my ViP722K to a wired router. Everything indicates I have a connection and it appears I can order a movie.

However I cannot “Browse by Network” because the screen displays “Networks: 0”.

I “Search TV Shows” and South Park keeps coming up along with what appears are the same programs listed under Most Popular, no matter what I enter into the search box. FWIW, South Park does play.

Obviously I'm connected, but cannot Browse or Search? What step am I missing?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

It's been a while since I last used Dish's online offerings, but as I remember, it worked best by setting it to download a movie just before bedtime, and then watch it the next evening. Netflix negates all of this and is a much better deal; albeit, the movies are a bit older.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Mike109 said:


> I just connected my ViP722K to a wired router. Everything indicates I have a connection and it appears I can order a movie.
> 
> However I cannot "Browse by Network" because the screen displays "Networks: 0".
> 
> ...


You may want to give it a day or two. I remember seeing "Networks: 0" before. I think it may take some time to download everything.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I played some more with searching TV programs. I still have “Networks: 0”.

So far, I can do the simple search, but only among the 80 recent titles that are shown.

On the other screen where you can enter parameters, I selected HD programs & within the last 12 months. Only about 150 programs came up, most I’ve never heard of.

I’m just use to Comcast’s free OnDemand TV programs. They listed the last 4 or 5 episodes of the most popular TV shows. The list was very substantial. I was hoping Dish would be similar. I do have Netflix, but would still like to be able to watch current programs that I missed recording. I guess Hulu will have to do.

I’ll see if any more data shows up in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Finally a whole bunch of Networks are available. However the selections within each network are pretty slim. And there is nothing for CBS or ABC. I'm not sticking up for Comcrap, but if you missed a popular program chances are it showed up in their free HD OnDemand section in a few days. It's just something I have to get used to & will have to make sure I now record everything I want.


----------

